# Homemade Tools >  51 Homemade Metalworking Tools

## Jon

Here's a selection of 51 homemade metalworking tools made by HomemadeTools.net forum members. For more of our best homemade tools, see here: Must Read Homemade Tools.













Louver Press
 by vasiapupkinmoscow

tags: louver press, jack













Curved Flange Bender
 by brianhw

tags: sheetmetal, flange, bender













Bead Roller Modification
 by bobs409

tags: bead roller, drill, modification













Small Tube Bender
 by jmillerid

tags: vise, clamp, tube bender













Ring Roller Bender
 by kess

tags: ring roller, bender, bottle jack













English Wheel
 by Howard Connelly Design

tags: light, English wheel, dolly stand













Belt Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: belt grinder, motor













Generation 5 Bead Roller
 by acourtjester

tags: bead roller













Power Scrapsaw
 by Beri

tags: hacksaw













Chain-Making Jig
 by timc_doc

tags: chain













Sheet Metal Bender
 by astroracer

tags: bender













Power Hammer
 by Geoff Keyes

tags: blacksmith, power hammer, forging













Tube Notching Fixture
 by astroracer

tags: jig, tube notcher, C-clamp, table, angle, fixture













Flat Top Bender
 by astroracer

tags: bender, drilling













Horizontal Metal Bandsaw
 by radom

tags: hoist, engine, bandsaw, wheel, jack













Deburring Tool
 by Catfish

tags: hand tools, deburring













Grinder Steady Rest
 by Captainleeward

tags: grinder, steady rest













Adjustable Grinding Rest
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: grinding, tool rest













Sheetmetal Flange Bender
 by Eagle_view

tags: sheetmetal, bending













Tubing Straightener
 by astroracer

tags: tubing, straight













Slide Hammer
 by jere

tags: chuck, slide hammer, weight













Sheetmetal Shaping Hammer
 by Captainleeward

tags: hammer, handle, hand tools













Bead Roller
 by Astro

tags: bead roller













Chassis Jig
 by Astro

tags: jig, chassis













Low-Profile Slitting Saw Arbor
 by mklotz

tags: arbor, slitting saw













Cold Cut Saw
 by machiningfool

tags: saw, motor













Forming Die and Punch
 by Frank S

tags: punch, die, shop press













Multi Function Scraper
 by PJs

tags: scraper, hand tools













Fret Saw
 by Garage workshop

tags: saw, hand tools













Surface Grinder
 by turntable

tags: grinder, chop saw, surface













Slip Roller
 by Jim In Idaho

tags: slip roller













Sheetmetal Brake
 by kess

tags: sheetmetal, brake













Grinder Mounting Bracket
 by The Fe Factor

tags: vise, angle grinder, magnet, mount













Sheetmetal Brake
 by brianhw

tags: sheetmetal, brake













Metal Bender
 by kess

tags: bender













Ring Roller
 by AdrianH

tags: ring roller, welding













Metal Forming Hammer
 by astroracer

tags: hammer, metalworking













Hammer Forming Tool
 by astroracer

tags: sheetmetal, autobody, dolly













Louver Cutting Punch and Die
 by Frank S

tags: punch, die













Large Adjustable Transfer Punch
 by mklotz

tags: punch, hole transfer













Swing Brake
 by Strostkovy

tags: brake













Belt Grinder Attachment
 by garycullen

tags: grinder













Belt Grinder
 by chiasson

tags: pulley, belt grinder, motor













Shrinker
 by somyunguy

tags: shrinking













Bender
 by mklotz

tags: bender













Wheel Well Lip Bender
 by astroracer

tags: sheetmetal, bender













Workshop Press
 by tonyfoale

tags: press, jack













Bender
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: bender













Electric Hacksaw
 by olderdan

tags: hacksaw, motor













Wire Bender
 by jjr2001

tags: bender













Sheetmetal Brake
 by Tuomas

tags: brake

----------

Okapi (Feb 28, 2017)

----------

